# Online flirting- is it cheating?



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 23, 2004)

sure to spark a lively debate, eh?


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 23, 2004)

can we get a 

-Why flirt online? its just weird.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 23, 2004)

heheh- you got it.


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2004)

This one's funny.       It won't be any good unless you get a better tally than what you have so far, tho.   I'm trying to decide if I should answer honestly or toss in a wild card vote....    :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 23, 2004)

im probably not the best person to ask about this cause i will flirt with my significant other standing in the room. But i always try to surround myself with people who understand that that is how i am and nothing has EVER come of it. As to online flirting? HELL YES. its the safest form of flattery because you are attracted to the other person usually based on personality instead of looks.


but i do like me a good booty!!

md


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 23, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> I'm trying to decide if I should answer honestly or toss in a wild card vote....    :twisted:


Umm... That is the purpose of polls.  to get an honest answer  

I voted as long as it doesn't get to serious.  Same thing with offline cheating.  I call it "catch and release"


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2004)

> its the safest form of flattery because you are attracted to the other person usually based on personality instead of looks.



Well spaketh, young Jedi.....     

ok, I'm done.   Gee....not much mystery so far up there!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 23, 2004)

ya, seem's kinda one-way so far, eh?

i love the way MD thinks, btw....

so terri, what was the "wild card" gonna be?


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Toby


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 23, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> im probably not the best person to ask about this cause i will flirt with my significant other standing in the room. But i always try to surround myself with people who understand that that is how i am and nothing has EVER come of it. As to online flirting? HELL YES. its the safest form of flattery because you are attracted to the other person usually based on personality instead of looks



I'm with MD on this one. My hubby is the worlds biggest flirt and I'm not far behind him sometimes. We actually do it in front of each other. It's kind of funny sometimes because we work together and we share an office. I hear him flirt with parts girls nearly every day. No one ever takes it seriously, it's all in good natured fun and it would NEVER go anywhere. So, with that said, what's the harm?


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2004)

> so terri, what was the "wild card" gonna be?



I was leaning towards: Any form of flirting is cheating - since that is the opposite of what I actually think.   Just to juice it up, since we're apparently all in agreement.  



> Umm... That is the purpose of polls. to get an honest answer



Yes, Dad....  :roll:   You got one.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 23, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I hear him flirt with parts girls nearly every day.



What parts of the girls does he flirt with?   

sorry, couldnt resist.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 23, 2004)

Interesting topic, I've actually thought about such stuff lately, funny that it came up.

I voted as long as its not too serious (like most everyone else so far), but that wasn't exactly right for me.  A casual flirt here or there is harmless, but I've seen exchanges that, to me, go too far (even tho I know they weren't 'serious').  I think there just comes a point where excessive flirting, while still all in fun, just becomes disrespectful to the relationship that one is in.  But of course there is no way to measure something like that, and every relationship has different dynamics, so it really boils down to knowing what is best for you and if you know how your partner would feel about it, then you can proceed based on that.  For me, I think I would be slightly hurt if I knew my bf was saying things I've seen others say, but that probably says more about me, than about the flirting itself of course.


----------



## karissa (Mar 23, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Interesting topic, I've actually thought about such stuff lately, funny that it came up.
> 
> I voted as long as its not too serious (like most everyone else so far), but that wasn't exactly right for me.  A casual flirt here or there is harmless, but I've seen exchanges that, to me, go too far (even tho I know they weren't 'serious').  I think there just comes a point where excessive flirting, while still all in fun, just becomes disrespectful to the relationship that one is in.  But of course there is no way to measure something like that, and every relationship has different dynamics, so it really boils down to knowing what is best for you and if you know how your partner would feel about it, then you can proceed based on that.  For me, I think I would be slightly hurt if I knew my bf was saying things I've seen others say, but that probably says more about me, than about the flirting itself of course.



I tend to agree with Oriecat here.  There is a wide gray area where it could be wrong.  It depends on how the other person feels.  If they think you are taking it to far and are cheating on them then maybe you should back off.


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 23, 2004)

Sounds like about everyone is of the same mind.  I don't see the harm in it, so long as your priorities are kept in the proper order.  Does that make sense?    :scratch:


----------



## karissa (Mar 23, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Sounds like about everyone is of the same mind.



Ahhhhh... Great minds do think a like if I do say so myself.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 23, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha ha ha ha 

My hubby and I run a forklift service. He flirts with the girls that work for our vendors that sell parts. (For forklifts, now the girls parts!)   

hee hee hee


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 23, 2004)

Shark, Just your avatar picture by itself is flirting. Us girls can't hardly think while looking at it.


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2004)

> Shark, Just your avatar picture by itself is flirting. Us girls can't hardly think while looking at it.



I totally agree, photogoddess!!   It's not right.... :?   He's trying to distract us by its beauty.  

....although, all right, I confess!!!   

I'm doing the same thing with mine.  (sigh)


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 23, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, great minds think alike...and so do ours!


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 23, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Shark, Just your avatar picture by itself is flirting. Us girls can't hardly think while looking at it.



LOL   :blulsh2:  :blulsh2:   I keep offering to change it if you want me to!!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 23, 2004)

> Quote:
> Shark, Just your avatar picture by itself is flirting. Us girls can't hardly think while looking at it.
> 
> 
> I totally agree, photogoddess!! It's not right....  He's trying to distract us by its beauty.



reprehensible, eh shark?
ladies, he put that avatar there because of its composition, its contrast, and its overall photographic merit.  he in know way meant for anyone to attribute sexual attraction to it.  right shark?

shark?  dude, stop circling for a minute and talk some sense into these ladies.  and get that garter belt out from between your teeth, it's making you stutter.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 23, 2004)

> ....although, all right, I confess!!!
> 
> I'm doing the same thing with mine. (sigh)



ya, been meaning to tell you that tongue really does it for me, man.  sexy.

(MD and Chase- you can't censor me- i commented on a _canine_ tongue this time) :green to:


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 23, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > ....although, all right, I confess!!!
> >
> > I'm doing the same thing with mine. (sigh)
> 
> ...



I heard a story about some guy with his dog and some peanut butter and...oh hell nevermind.   :shock:


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 23, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > Quote:
> > Shark, Just your avatar picture by itself is flirting. Us girls can't hardly think while looking at it.
> >
> >
> ...



Actually yeah, I do like the photo in and of itself.  It's one of the few photos of me I can stand to look at.  


Now if any of these absolutely _foine_ photographer ladies ( wink wink ) would like to come shoot some new photos of me.....................


----------



## karissa (Mar 23, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> ladies, he put that avatar there because of its composition, its contrast, and its overall photographic merit.  he in know way meant for anyone to attribute sexual attraction to it.



Shark... really, there is no need to change that avatar.... What photogoddess meant was exactly what Toby was saying.  Its just that nice of a picture.  :bigangel:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 23, 2004)

> What photogoddess meant was exactly what Toby was saying. Its just that nice of a picture.



oh, b.s.!!    you ladies are drooling over the subject, not the photo!

and shark, be proud of it!  not your fault you're a hunk, right? (remember, i'm straight, so don't get all skeeved on me; i have enough confidence in my own sexuality to be able to appreciate, in a platonic sense, physical beauty in both men _and_ women 8) )


----------



## markc (Mar 23, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> i have enough confidence in my own sexuality to be able to appreciate, in a platonic sense, physical beauty in both men _and_ women 8) )


Sometimes even at the same time.


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2004)

> ya, been meaning to tell you that tongue really does it for me, man. sexy.



Is IS sexy, isn't it?   Sex sells!!!   
(woof)


----------



## karissa (Mar 23, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > What photogoddess meant was exactly what Toby was saying. Its just that nice of a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, b.s.!!    you ladies are drooling over the subject, not the photo!



Shhh!  We don't want him to think he needs to change the avatar.. just work with me man....


----------



## karissa (Mar 23, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > ya, been meaning to tell you that tongue really does it for me, man. sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:  :lmao:   Terri... I love your spirit.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 23, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a technically good photo. But... hubba hubba  :love:  :love:  :love:                   :love:  :love:  :love: 

Can't think.... brain somewhere else....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 23, 2004)

> I heard a story about some guy with his dog and some peanut butter and...oh hell nevermind.


     reminds me of a story i once read about Led Zepellin.... (we won't go there, tho)



> Osmer_Toby wrote:
> i have enough confidence in my own sexuality to be able to appreciate, in a platonic sense, physical beauty in both men and women  )
> 
> Sometimes even at the same time.



well, i _am_ open to new experiences, but that's one i've never considered.
purely platonic attraction to men, baby, purely platonic.
although i do get hit on by gay men all the time....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 23, 2004)

> It is a technically good photo. But... hubba hubba
> 
> Can't think.... brain somewhere else....






shark, can you believe this? man, why can't women love us for our minds and personalities instead of just our bodies all the time?


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 23, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > It is a technically good photo. But... hubba hubba
> >
> > Can't think.... brain somewhere else....
> 
> ...



Hell I don't care.  I wouldn't mind being used.  ;-)


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 23, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't EVEN get us girls started on that comment!


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2004)

> Hell I don't care. I wouldn't mind being used.



Don't worry, photogoddess.   It's a lie, anyway.   Love 'em and leave 'em, just like they say they dream of, then the next thing you know, they're outside your window every night, howling at the moon, blaming you for being unable to eat, sleep or think...   

Men can be....such chicks!    :roll:    The sooner we recognize we're all human the sooner our silly little men/Mars-women/Venus crap will evaporate.    


&lt;heh heh...I know how to get stuff started>


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 23, 2004)

> The sooner we recognize we're all human the sooner our silly little men/Mars-women/Venus crap will evaporate



that would be way boring, and _*way*_ frightening.  i, for one, am glad we are so different.  i mean honestly, if i couldn't blame gender on my wife's often bizarre and irrational behaviour, i'd be very scared to fall asleep in her presence.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 23, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > Hell I don't care. I wouldn't mind being used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! The more they say stuff like that, the harder they fall!  :twisted: 

Ya know what they say... Men are just like linoleum, lay em right the first time... then you can walk all over them for 12 years.
 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2004)

> i mean honestly, if i couldn't blame gender on my wife's often bizarre and irrational behaviour, i'd be very scared to fall asleep in her presence.



I'm sure she likes it that way...   :twisted: 

But I do think we mitakenly associate human characteristics that we ALL share by contorting them into being gender-specific.   Even pms'ing is just hormonal, and while it may indeed be gender-specific, we are all subject to strange behavior due to hormonal surges.   It's a human thing.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 23, 2004)

> Ya know what they say... Men are just like linoleum, lay em right the first time... then you can walk all over them for 12 years.



 :smileys:  that is too fri---- funny!!!

and way too true!  heheheh.

gotta remember that one....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 23, 2004)

> But I do think we mitakenly associate human characteristics that we ALL share by contorting them into being gender-specific. Even pms'ing is just hormonal, and while it may indeed be gender-specific, we are all subject to strange behavior due to hormonal surges. It's a human thing.



actually, i was just being a smartass.  i agree with you, almost 100%.  in truth, i revel in our differences.  i really do enjoy the complementary nature of women and men- the yin and the yang.  seems like everything in the universe really boils down to that one concept, and i kind of enjoy it in all its manifestations.  :sillysmi:


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 23, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > But I do think we mitakenly associate human characteristics that we ALL share by contorting them into being gender-specific. Even pms'ing is just hormonal, and while it may indeed be gender-specific, we are all subject to strange behavior due to hormonal surges. It's a human thing.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i was just being a smartass.  i agree with you, almost 100%.  in truth, i revel in our differences.  i really do enjoy the complementary nature of women and men- the yin and the yang.  seems like everything in the universe really boils down to that one concept, and i kind of enjoy it in all its manifestations.  :sillysmi:


I'm a big fan of the yin/yang, duality concept.


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 23, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voodoo, please dont bring up your wang here, this is a serious conversation....    


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 23, 2004)

> I'm a big fan of the yin/yang, duality concept.



ever studied buddhism? 

and you really should read The Da Vinci Code...  

its all about the feminine divine, man ("it" being "existance," not the book);

we need to reeducate the world...


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah, I've studied some buddhism and taoism.  

Ever read the Way of Zen by Alan Watts?

I've not read the Da Vinci Code


----------



## markc (Mar 23, 2004)

I once watched a naked yoga video. Does that count?


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 23, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> I once watched a naked yoga video. Does that count?



how did you get my home movies?



md


----------



## markc (Mar 23, 2004)

Spies. They're everywhere.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 23, 2004)

> I once watched a naked yoga video. Does that count?


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 



> Ever read the Way of Zen by Alan Watts?



no- is it written for the layman? (no comments from the peanut gallery)
i'll have to check it out...

tdvc is fiction, but has some real interesting launching points for further research.  been keeping me busy since i finished reading it a month ago.  i bet you'd find it intriguing...


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 23, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> been keeping me busy since i finished reading it a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manda (Mar 24, 2004)

Im chiming in late. I prolly shouldnt post in this thread because Im fairly, no VERY sensitive about the subject mainly because of something hideous that happened to me.

Let me just say this...what you may *think* is harmless, can in fact rapidly turn into something far from it and then ending up hurting a lot of people.
The internet is dangerous.

Y'all single boys can flirt with me any ole time u like now however


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 24, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Im chiming in late. I prolly shouldnt post in this thread because Im fairly, no VERY sensitive about the subject mainly because of something hideous that happened to me.
> 
> Let me just say this...what you may *think* is harmless, can in fact rapidly turn into something far from it and then ending up hurting a lot of people.
> The internet is dangerous.
> ...



So if some guy said in an elvis accent. 

Hey sexy, come here often?
/elvis voice

it would be kosher.


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 24, 2004)

or if some dude said he wanted to lick your toes?


would that be kosher?


md


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2004)

> or if some dude said he wanted to lick your toes?
> 
> 
> would that be kosher?



Oh, MD....don't tell us you haven't already asked her.....  :roll: 

Manda, you are right on the money.   Bad things can and DO happen from internet association, and I hate hearing anything like that happened to you.   :hug:   My answers here - and my attitude - are mainly geared towards places like this, where I feel totally safe.   Meeting someone online via a chat room, dating service, etc, can expose you to an entirely different set of circumstances.  

But here - it's a different arena.   For me, anyway.   I really do feel safe around these guys.    :love:


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 24, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> But here - it's a different arena.   For me, anyway.   I really do feel safe around these guys.    :love:



Feel the love, feel the love!

I agree, I wouldn't go 'round showing my shoulder just anywhere.  ;-)


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2004)

But getting back to the book mentioned....this must be the 6th or 7th time I've heard someone raving about The Da Vinci Code, and I hereby resolve to make it the next book I pick up.    :salute:


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 24, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> But getting back to the book mentioned....this must be the 6th or 7th time I've heard someone raving about The Da Vinci Code, and I hereby resolve to make it the next book I pick up.    :salute:



While it's not a prerequisite, you might want to start with Angels and Demons.  It has the same main character, and gives a bit of background about the character that makes DVC a fuller story.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 24, 2004)

Ill second (actualy 5th) A&D and DaVinci Code.  Both awesome books.  I have read all his books.  Cant go wrong with any of them.

I understand they are going to turn DaVinci Code into a movie.  That will be sweet.  Hopefully it will be as good as the book.  Although they never are.


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2004)

> I understand they are going to turn DaVinci Code into a movie. That will be sweet. Hopefully it will be as good as the book. Although they never are.



You're right - they never are.   We still go to see them, though, just to make sure.    

Graig, your new avatar made me jump.   :shock:    Then it made me laugh - I love it!!    :LOL:


----------



## karissa (Mar 24, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Graig, your new avatar made me jump.   :shock:    Then it made me laugh - I love it!!    :LOL:



 :shock: Buwahahaha... that is the best cat picture I have ever seen!


----------



## oriecat (Mar 24, 2004)

That's a cat?!  I couldn't figure out what the heck it was, it just frightened me.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 24, 2004)

Haha, I saw this and couldnt stop laughing.  







Its ugly what ever it is.


----------



## markc (Mar 24, 2004)

:shock: 

It looks like a cat with a human mouth photoshopped onto it.

Man-o-man...


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2004)

I prefer to think of it as Graig's little alien friend.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 24, 2004)

you mean that's not really Graig? :scratch:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 24, 2004)

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 24, 2004)

> Y'all single boys can flirt with me any ole time u like now however



awww, does that mean us married guys can't flirt, too?  ale: 

all kidding aside, it hurts me to hear when someone like you gets hurt.  you strike me as a very sensitive person, a very open and honest person, and people like you are especially vulnerable to dishonesty...

hmmmm... your photos begin to make even more sense, to have even more meaning.  perhaps i ought to stop ruminating outloud, huh?


----------



## manda (Mar 25, 2004)

just too trusting i guess..
but at the same time i trust no one so that cant be right. 
i guess the fact that i was so trusting and let my guard down for someone who rarely does, is where it bit me in the arse.
we're all supposed to have this so we can appreciate it fully when the right one comes along right? 
i tell myself that everyday...that or id have committed myself by now lol

ok that was FAR too much of me letting my guard down in that one post!


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 25, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> you mean that's not really Graig? :scratch:



You figured it out.  Its a self portrate


----------



## joseph (Mar 25, 2004)

So what exactly would constitute flirting online? examples please????


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

> So what exactly would constitute flirting online? examples please????



Could someone help him out here, please?   There's so much to choose from.....   :lmao:


----------



## markc (Mar 25, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > So what exactly would constitute flirting online? examples please????
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone help him out here, please?   There's so much to choose from.....   :lmao:


Hehe! I think you could pick any random thread on this site and find some.  Or better yet...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

> examples please????



hey terri, whatcha wearin today?


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

Why, I am wearing a simple work outfit.... business casual....tight skirt, high heels and silk blouse....

Why do you ask?    :scratch: 





How are we doing so far....?    :LOL:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

> tight skirt, high heels and silk blouse....




god knows, woman, you know how to get me started!!!  



> How are we doing so far....?



we're just gettin warrrrmed up......


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

Merely flexing at this point, merely flexing.....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

ooooooo..... i _love_ it when you flex!


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

> ooooooo..... i love it when you flex!



mmmm.....snarfing hot coffee.....not good....  



Do you think Joseph will appreciate this small tutorial....?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

one can only hope.  do you think he gets it yet or shall we continue?


----------



## karissa (Mar 25, 2004)

Way to go Terri... careful with the coffee... wouldn't want you to burn something....

and Markc  ... wow... you got the point across about Md but... you spent way to much time finding _just_ the right page. :shock:


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

It worries me that he got to page 5 of this thread and STILL had to ask....  I thought we were doing so well.    :cry:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

> It worries me that he got to page 5 of this thread and STILL had to ask.... I thought we were doing so well.



i know, i know.... hmmm. some remedial work, perhaps?

so   _what else _are you wearing?  :twisted:


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

> i know, i know.... hmmm. some remedial work, perhaps?
> 
> so what else are you wearing?



My dear, you shouldn't be so obvious.     :roll:   But I'll play along like a sport.   

That makes the answer to your question:

Why....nothing.   



 :bigangel:


----------



## karissa (Mar 25, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> so   _what else _are you wearing?  :twisted:



Bad Toby!      Got to my room..  I mean... your room! :bigangel:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

god i love this place!

(spoken in a baseball announcers voice

heeeere's the pitch... and uh oh, toby hung one over that plate that time- big mistake with the al batting champ terri facing him... and sure enough, she catches the sweet spot on that one and there it goes.... back..... back.... gone!!!! home run!!!!!!


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm all about finding the sweet spot, babe.... there's seldom a swing and a miss.    You might try a deliberate walk next time, unless you don't think you can hold me at first, either.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

hmmmm.... i got a couple pretty good moves, so be careful not to take too much of a lead...



> I'm all about finding the sweet spot, babe.... there's seldom a swing and a miss



must be all the practice you take in the cage....


----------



## joseph (Mar 25, 2004)

error msg error msg


----------



## karissa (Mar 25, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> must be all the practice you take in the cage....



I'm not going to touch that with a 10 foot pole!


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

Ah, there's no substitute for BP, is there...?   I don't doubt you have a couple of good moves, and I'm willing to bet there are likely PLENTY of them.     

However, they are likely to fail against my methods of distraction... not to mention my own catlike moves.    I could steal home and still leave my panties in the dirt as a souvenier.   










 :lmao:  I'm sorry, I'm making myself laugh here.....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

> I'm not going to touch that with a 10 foot pole!



why, waddya got against 10 foot poles?


----------



## joseph (Mar 25, 2004)

working on it


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

> I could steal home and still leave my panties in the dirt as a souvenier.



oh man, that is just too funny, girl! i just snarfed and i'm not even drinking anything :lmao:


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 25, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## karissa (Mar 25, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> :shock:



Is that the same look that your avatar is giving or is it more like that ostrich in the other forum?... I'm just trying to get a grip for your feelings about this Graig.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

> am I flirting?



yup! you're gettin it, man! remember- practice makes perfect....


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

Thank you, thank you!   &lt;bows, waves>   The dry snarf has been achieved!!

Joseph, honey, don't ask if you're flirting.   Study a little from Toby here: we have a master in our midst.     

Well, next to me, anyway.    :queen:


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 25, 2004)

This thread is getting more kinky as it goes.    

Its like a photo forum three some.  Karissa, Toby and Terri.  Only if it were in real life huh Toby?


----------



## markc (Mar 25, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> and Markc  ... wow... you got the point across about Md but... you spent way to much time finding _just_ the right page. :shock:


Heh. All I did is go to the "show all posts by this user" link on his profile page.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

> Only if it were in real life huh Toby?



ah, man.  every man's fantasy....  two drop dead gorgeous blondes.... mmm mmmm mmmm.  

i'm now having real trouble focusing.... 

(bad for a photographer)


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

> Its like a photo forum three some. Karissa, Toby and Terri. Only if it were in real life huh Toby?



Now, that's not only inaccurate, it's disgusting.    uke-rig:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

uh oh


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 25, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> uh oh



My thoughts exactly


----------



## markc (Mar 25, 2004)

I am soooo not standing anywhere near you guys.
*goes looking for a flack jacket*


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 25, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > Its like a photo forum three some. Karissa, Toby and Terri. Only if it were in real life huh Toby?
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that's not only inaccurate, it's disgusting.    uke-rig:




:::walks out of conversation quietly:::


md


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 25, 2004)

Let the flack be thrown.  It was a joke.


----------



## karissa (Mar 25, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> I am soooo not standing anywhere near you guys.
> *goes looking for a flack jacket*



lol... by the way... love your avatar change... everyone is changing their avatar... hmm.....  Wonder if I should change mine.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

> Study a little from Toby here: we have a *master* in our midst.
> 
> Well, next to me, anyway.



you are a mistress, my lady, not a master!


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

> you are a mistress, my lady, not a master!



 

As long as Joseph has followed along, my work here is done.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

> my work here is done.



aawwwww...... i hate it when you say that   :no smile:


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

Till next time, partner.       Buck up!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## joseph (Mar 25, 2004)

"As long as Joseph has followed along...." 
Terri I will follow you...anywhere! ya ya I am flirting...what a good teacher you are... Terri..I wannabe a teachers pet....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

> Terri..I wannabe a teachers pet....



good luck, man.  you gotta be super sharp and on your toes at all times when sparring with this young lady.  in fact, since you're a beginner, you may want to start with someone much tamer,
 like karissa.   :twisted:


----------



## karissa (Mar 25, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > Terri..I wannabe a teachers pet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess thats a complement... :?


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 25, 2004)

joseph said:
			
		

> "As long as Joseph has followed along...."
> Terri I will follow you...anywhere! ya ya I am flirting...what a good teacher you are... Terri..I wannabe a teachers pet....



we love ya.....but get in line.



md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

> I guess thats a complement...



heehee. neither a compliment nor a dis... was just trying to get a rise outta ya!  actually, i've tried on several occasions to tease you and this is the first one to which you've responded...


----------



## karissa (Mar 25, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > I guess thats a complement...
> 
> 
> 
> heehee. neither a compliment nor a dis... was just trying to get a rise outta ya!  actually, i've tried on several occasions to tease you and this is the first one to which you've responded...



Well, you know... it's to bad no one seems to live around me because... I'm planning on going tanning today.....  Buuuuut... oh well.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 25, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Well, you know... it's to bad no one seems to live around me because... I'm planning on going tanning today.....  Buuuuut... oh well.



That got a rise out of me.


----------



## karissa (Mar 25, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great.. so I attract furry aliens with goofy smiles.... :shock:   
*sigh*


j/k


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 25, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Well, you know... it's to bad no one seems to live around me because... I'm planning on going tanning today.....  Buuuuut... oh well.




:crazy:



Dammit, K., now see what you've done to me???


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 25, 2004)

Shark, you got nothin on this guy *^*


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 25, 2004)

That thing is going to give me freakin' nightmares!!

 :shock:  :shock:


----------



## karissa (Mar 25, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Shark, you got nothin on this guy *^*




:shock:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 


 :hug:  Thank you for making my day.... oh man.. thats just funny.  And you are right.. after that first self portrait you posted...


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 25, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> And you are right.. after that first self portrait you posted...


----------



## karissa (Mar 25, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, K., now see what you've done to me???



Sorry?



Nahhh!


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 25, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh don't get me wrong, I wasn't complaining!!  ;-)     :goodvibe:  :goodvibe:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

is it just me or is that little blue guy licking his eyebrow?



seems to me if he's able to do that, he wouldn't be blue.


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

> is it just me or is that little blue guy licking his eyebrow?
> 
> 
> 
> seems to me if he's able to do that, he wouldn't be blue.



Toby....that's your home run of the day!!!!!      :lmao: 

good god, man......


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

:twisted:    :twisted:


----------

